# Quale CFLAGS per Stage3?

## HoX

Domani finalmente compro un portatile con Centrino Core 2 Duo T7200 e vorrei installare Gentoo nel seguente modo da Stage1. Prima però vorrei capire quali CFLAGS (e CXXFLAGS) vengono utilizzate dagli sviluppatori di Gentoo per arrivare allo Stage3 (chiaramente piattoforma x86_64).

Sapete illuminarmi?

----------

## lavish

Lo stage1, oltre ad essere inutile, non e' supportato. Usa quindi lo stage3.

Le CFLAGS usate non le conosco, ma immagino siano il piu' "safe" possibile

----------

## Cazzantonio

In ogni caso puoi ricompilarti tutto lo stage3 con un semplice 

```
emerge -e world
```

(semplice una sega... mica ci mette cinque minuti!) ottenendo lo stesso risultato che avresti partendo da stage 1, ci metti lo stesso tempo e nel frattempo hai anche un sistema usabile sotto.

Fossi in te darei molta poca importanza alle cflags però... molto meglio spendere il proprio tempo a configurare a puntino le USE FLAGS che le cflags   :Wink: 

Trova (su google o sul gentoo-wiki) le cflags "safe" per il tuo processore e usa quelle, fidati...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Anema wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Lo stage1, oltre ad essere inutile, non e' supportato. Usa quindi lo stage3. 
> 
> Questo lo sapevo anche io... ma usando lo stage1 (che non è supportato, ma esiste) mi posso installare un sistema pesantemente ottimizzato per il mio microprocessore... secondo me ne vale la pena...

 

 :Laughing:  è questo dove l'hai letto ? sui biglietti dei baci perugina ?

Prova a elencarmi quali sarebbero queste pesanti ottimizzazioni rispetto a mettere su uno stage 3 e dare un emerge -e world ...

----------

## HoX

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> In ogni caso puoi ricompilarti tutto lo stage3 con un semplice 
> 
> ```
> emerge -e world
> ```
> ...

 

Uhm... se le cose stanno così, allora mi sa che ti do retta...

 *Quote:*   

> Trova (su google o sul gentoo-wiki) le cflags "safe" per il tuo processore e usa quelle, fidati...

 

Quelle le ho già trovate... cmq grazie lo stesso[/quote]

----------

## HoX

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Prova a elencarmi quali sarebbero queste pesanti ottimizzazioni rispetto a mettere su uno stage 3 e dare un emerge -e world ...

 

Come detto la faccenda del

```
emerge -e world
```

 non la sapevo... ora che la so, provvederò senz'altro a seguire quella strada

----------

## lavish

Anema, sbaglio o stai facendo un casino pazzesco con i quote e hai pure cancellato un messaggio dopo averlo postato?   :Shocked: 

Perfavore, presta attenzione che altrimenti non si capisce nulla... tipo io non ho detto  *Quote:*   

> Prova a elencarmi quali sarebbero queste pesanti ottimizzazioni rispetto a mettere su uno stage 3 e dare un emerge -e world ...

 

----------

## HoX

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Anema, sbaglio o stai facendo un casino pazzesco con i quote e hai pure cancellato un messaggio dopo averlo postato?  
> 
> Perfavore, presta attenzione che altrimenti non si capisce nulla... tipo io non ho detto  *Quote:*   Prova a elencarmi quali sarebbero queste pesanti ottimizzazioni rispetto a mettere su uno stage 3 e dare un emerge -e world ... 

 

 :Embarassed:  si... chiedo scusa... mi sono incasinato un pochettino...

----------

